# New immi account - where to attach document



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

I am filling 189 application with new immi account. The application progress show 17 form. I have reached till 14 but non of the form has option to upload related documents like experience, ielts, education etc. Has Any one applied with new immi account and can advise when it gives option to upload the documents. Is it at the end of application before submitting. please assist.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

khalidshaikh said:


> I am filling 189 application with new immi account. The application progress show 17 form. I have reached till 14 but non of the form has option to upload related documents like experience, ielts, education etc. Has Any one applied with new immi account and can advise when it gives option to upload the documents. Is it at the end of application before submitting. please assist.


Earlier once the application is submitted and the payment is made only then documents can be uploaded. I think format should remain the same in the new system as well.

Can other expats confirm this?

Regards
Amit


----------



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

amitk0703 said:


> Earlier once the application is submitted and the payment is made only then documents can be uploaded. I think format should remain the same in the new system as well.
> 
> Can other expats confirm this?
> 
> ...


Thanks Amit for feedback.

I can see your ACS assessment date is Jan 2013, mine is Feb 2013 should be old format ACS. Did CO deduct any experience also what is VAC2 payment.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

khalidshaikh said:


> Thanks Amit for feedback.
> 
> I can see your ACS assessment date is Jan 2013, mine is Feb 2013 should be old format ACS. Did CO deduct any experience also what is VAC2 payment.


CO did not deduct experience and they considered the assessment done by ACS. VAC 2 is the second installment I paid for my wife as she was unable to write IELTS or prove her English language ability as per the requirement.

Amit


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

khalidshaikh said:


> I am filling 189 application with new immi account. The application progress show 17 form. I have reached till 14 but non of the form has option to upload related documents like experience, ielts, education etc. Has Any one applied with new immi account and can advise when it gives option to upload the documents. Is it at the end of application before submitting. please assist.


Hi Khalidshaik,

Well I am also in the process of applying for subclass 189. As of now I am working on the health declaration using Immi Account. Can you please tell me where exactly is the application form for subclass 189 in the Immi account.. as I couldn't find it under the list of visa's given.. Thanks!


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey all.. 
I am also in the process of applying for subclass 189. As of now I am working on the health declaration using Immi Account. Can you please tell me where exactly is the application form for subclass 189 in the Immi account.. as I couldn't find it under the list of visa's given.. Thanks..!


----------



## cmat (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello H Malhotra, I am also in process of application for sub class 189, and this application is not there in the immiaccount list of new applications. I am eager to know if you have found a solution to this problem?


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

khalidshaikh said:


> I am filling 189 application with new immi account. The application progress show 17 form. I have reached till 14 but non of the form has option to upload related documents like experience, ielts, education etc. Has Any one applied with new immi account and can advise when it gives option to upload the documents. Is it at the end of application before submitting. please assist.


Hi,

You'll see a "Attach document" button on the top right corner once you pay your application fee. (If you are not seeing it , logout and login should do the trick)

Also , you'll see a bunch of recommended documents to be uploaded and an upload link will be available for each of the documents.

Best Regards,


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

nextgoal said:


> Hi,
> 
> You'll see a "Attach document" button on the top right corner once you pay your application fee. (If you are not seeing it , logout and login should do the trick)
> 
> ...


ok, so what docs are needed? and how many days are allowed after payment to put them up there?


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Hey all..
> I am also in the process of applying for subclass 189. As of now I am working on the health declaration using Immi Account. Can you please tell me where exactly is the application form for subclass 189 in the Immi account.. as I couldn't find it under the list of visa's given.. Thanks..!


I have the same problem.
logged in an ImmiAccount and trying to start new application, but can't find subclass 189!

Any suggestions?
thanks in advance

Igor


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Igor1711 said:


> I have the same problem.
> logged in an ImmiAccount and trying to start new application, but can't find subclass 189!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...



Are you invited to apply for subclass 189 via EOI ? or did you just create an immiaccount ?


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> Are you invited to apply for subclass 189 via EOI ? or did you just create an immiaccount ?


I am invited...I went to my skill select account, and again pressed the button "apply visa" (I did the same before) and suddenly got those 17 pages/steps to fulfill, then I stuck on the page 4 with an error message "service is temporarily unavailable"
:smash:


----------

